# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Anyone been to Ibiza lately . . . ?

## DaveM

Loved Mallorca a few years ago and can't wait to check out Ibiza. Never been though, and really hoping for some insight on where geographically to stay and the associated trade offs. Is the north/east end too far to easily drive back down to the old town and the west end, or do the roads move? Or should we try closer to the west end and just motor up to what I understand to be the quieter north end? We're looking to sample a bit of everything the island has to offer (including Formentera and excluding the rave scene), and just can't get a sense of how long it takes to move around, nor how remote the center of the island is to the beaches by day and towns for nights/dinners?

Also any comments on how much time to dedicate to Formentera, or how to tackle it? 

We're visiting for nine days next month.

Many thanks . . .

----------


## katva

We would love to hear insights as well.  We have been seriously considering a similar trip.  I did find useful information on the Trip Advisor forums.  There are some really beautiful villas for rent on Ibiza---but I have gathered that there have been some scams going on....

I follow Blue Bar on Formentera on Face Book for fun----sort of a low-key La Plage type spot, with more of a hippy 60's sorta vibe.  They post the daily or current goings-on....Here's the website:

http://www.bluebarformentera.com/

----------


## tim

It's been 20 years since we had our boat in Mallorca for that summer.  We visited Ibiza and Formentera several times, but my experience is too long ago to advise on the current situation.  All I can say is that we had a blast.

----------


## Rosemary

Tim, have you read "Wooden Boat" by Michael Ruhlman?  Many Formentera references, and the story is based in our friend's boatyard, Gannon and Benjamin.  The boat in my avatar was designed and built there.The author has also written some great food books, including "The Soul of a Chef."

----------


## DaveM

Thanks guys. 

Kat, we'll do our best to sample Blue Bar; fun website.

Looks like I need a boat AND a car to get the best from Formentera . . . sometimes even pleasure travel can be complex!!

----------


## Purplejeep

I will be there next month as well visiting a cousin - although I have not even looked at the location of the villa!  I will be in Barcelona for a while first...

----------


## DaveM

pj

In a way you are lucky not to have to sort it out . . . it seems there are many, many lodging options and also considerations; but still we're very excited! We too are staring in Barcelona (first time in Spain for the kids), then Basque region, then Ibiza.

Now if I could just do something about the euro!

----------


## Petri

The latest UK issue of Conde Nast Traveller had some interesting accommodation options for Ibiza.

----------


## Petri

> The latest UK issue of Conde Nast Traveller had some interesting accommodation options for Ibiza.



Here are the places mentioned;
The Giri Residence Hotel & Spa (www.thegiri.com)
Les Terrasses (www.lesterrasses.net)
Can Gall (www.cangall.com)
Can Pardal (www.canpardalibiza.com)
Es Cucons (www.escucons.com)

----------


## DaveM

Thanks so much, Petri! I like this magazine, but sometimes it's hard to find and I haven't seen this issue yet.

Es Cucons looks especially nice, though I'm afraid the length of our trip and the requirement for two rooms (us + kids) everywhere we're going has us priced out of Es Cucons. We might drop by to see it though!

----------


## katva

Hi again!  I don't know if you have already booked a place in Ibiza, but we have considered this place---looks wonderful and peaceful.  Sort of out of the way, although they state they are 10 min. from beaches:

http://www.agrocangall.com/pages/frame_e.htm

Prices seem to be lower than others we looked at.

I am looking forward to hearing from you about Formentera!

----------

